# Moto X Different Model Numbers?



## poland153 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hello everyone, I was looking through my local Craigslist site to possibly pick up a Moto X and I noticed that many people were selling the phone but on different carriers. When I looked up the specs for the Moto X, it says it has all the radios needed for each carrier which leads me to think that each carrier sells the exact same phone, model number wise.

I ask this question because not many people are advertising a T-Mobile Moto X, which is the one I'm looking for.

Would it work if I bought an AT&T or Sprint or US Cellular branded Moto X and put my T-Mobile SIM card in it?

Thanks in advance


----------

